# There Was A Problem Sending The Command To The Program



## domainroadwest (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm at my wits end trying to get rid of the title message, so here's hoping somebody has some ideas.

When I use certain shortcuts, say from the Desktop, I usually get this message. Shortcuts leading to programs on the computer are OK: it seems to just happen (usually) if the shortcut leads to the internet. I say usually, because I have some shortcuts to newspaper websites which work OK.

My PC is Win 7 64bit SP1 running IE9......virus free and up to date. It has been largely running fault free for the last two years.

I've tried Mr.Fixit for broken shortcuts.....no issues found.

I've tried System File Checker.....no issues found.

I've tried resetting all IE9 settings to default values......no joy.

I've tried running IE with no addons etc......no difference.

I've tried performing clean boots and stopping services and startup programs following Microsoft diagnostic guidelines......the problem remains even with all services and startup programs disabled.

I've tried 'Doug Knox Registry Fixes', which have helped me in the past......no joy.

Of course, I've also Googled my eyes out. The problem is not unknown, but I couldn't find a definite fix. 

Never had this problem till a few months ago. As near as I can tell, I think it was at a time when I was having problems with links leading to pdf files, just opening blank pages in IE. I had been experimenting with Foxit and Acrobat, and I think I ended up fouling up my Registry (I'm guessing). After much midnight oil, I eventually solved that problem......but I'm not really sure how, as I was trying so many things! Maybe it was Doug Knox.

Gut feel is telling me that this is a Registry issue, maybe stemming from remnants of (now) uninstalled programs.......but I've no idea how to deal with that, if my guess is true.

Here's hoping..........


----------



## domainroadwest (Feb 22, 2012)

Some extra machine info:

Windows 7 Home Premium (x64) Service Pack 1 
Intel Core2 Duo E8400 O/C 3.90 GHz
Asus P5K Premium Mobo
8192 Mb Memory
ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio
2000.41 Gb Usable Hard Drive Capacity
1117.25 Gb Hard Drive Free Space
Dell U2311H Monitor


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, is IE set as your default browser? Right click on a problem shortcut select properties, what shows under target, select "open folder location" does it open to the right location?

You mention Doug Knox reg fixes, what have you applied and where they written for Seven OR XP?


----------



## domainroadwest (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the question.

Yes, IE9 is my default browser, though I've never understood why it says it can't be! See attachment.

Problem shortcut does point to and open to the correct location.

Doug Knox fix is for XP. He doesn't seem to have tackled Win 7 yet. In fairness, it did seem to fix 'something' many moons ago.

It was for resetting html file associations I believe.....I have attached a view of the reg file.


----------



## domainroadwest (Feb 22, 2012)

My current 'workaround' to the problem, is to right click the shortcut and 'Send' it to IE......usually works but not always.....

By the way, attaching files to posts is suddenly not working properly.....*small* files, jpeg and pdf, are generating the message 'file too large'.........


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I have included the proper default reg for .html, so you can see the differences. 

Copy ALL below in code box into notepad in notepad select "file" and then "save as" call it html.reg and save to desktop. Locate the saved file and double click, agree to add to registry I have inc [- to remove unwanted entries.


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.html]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.html]
"PerceivedType"="text"
@="htmlfile"
"Content Type"="text/html"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.html\PersistentHandler]
@="{eec97550-47a9-11cf-b952-00aa0051fe20}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htmlfile]
"AppUserModelID"="Microsoft.InternetExplorer.Default"
@="HTML Document"
"FriendlyTypeName"="@C:\\Windows\\System32\\ieframe.dll,-912"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htmlfile\CLSID]
@="{25336920-03F9-11cf-8FD0-00AA00686F13}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htmlfile\DefaultIcon]
@=hex(2):25,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,67,00,72,00,61,00,6d,00,46,00,69,00,6c,00,65,\
  00,73,00,25,00,5c,00,49,00,6e,00,74,00,65,00,72,00,6e,00,65,00,74,00,20,00,\
  45,00,78,00,70,00,6c,00,6f,00,72,00,65,00,72,00,5c,00,69,00,65,00,78,00,70,\
  00,6c,00,6f,00,72,00,65,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,65,00,2c,00,2d,00,31,00,37,00,\
  00,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htmlfile\ScriptHostEncode]
@="{0CF774D0-F077-11D1-B1BC-00C04F86C324}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htmlfile\shell]
@="opennew"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htmlfile\shell\open]
@="Open in S&ame Window"
"MUIVerb"="@C:\\Windows\\System32\\ieframe.dll,-5732"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htmlfile\shell\open\command]
@="\"C:\\Program Files (x86)\\Internet Explorer\\iexplore.exe\" -nohome"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htmlfile\shell\open\ddeexec]
@="\"file://%1\",,-1,,,,,"
"NoActivateHandler"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htmlfile\shell\open\ddeexec\Application]
@="IExplore"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htmlfile\shell\open\ddeexec\Topic]
@="WWW_OpenURL"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htmlfile\shell\opennew]
@="&Open"
"MUIVerb"="@C:\\Windows\\System32\\ieframe.dll,-5731"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htmlfile\shell\opennew\command]
@="\"C:\\Program Files (x86)\\Internet Explorer\\iexplore.exe\" %1"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htmlfile\shell\opennew\ddeexec]
@="\"%1\",,-1,0,,,,"
"NoActivateHandler"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htmlfile\shell\opennew\ddeexec\Application]
@="IExplore"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htmlfile\shell\opennew\ddeexec\IfExec]
@="*"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htmlfile\shell\opennew\ddeexec\Topic]
@="WWW_OpenURLNewWindow"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htmlfile\shell\print]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htmlfile\shell\print\command]
@=hex(2):72,00,75,00,6e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,33,00,32,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,65,\
  00,20,00,25,00,77,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,69,00,72,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,\
  73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,6d,00,73,00,68,00,74,00,6d,00,6c,\
  00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,2c,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,6e,00,74,00,48,00,54,00,\
  4d,00,4c,00,20,00,22,00,25,00,31,00,22,00,00,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htmlfile\shell\printto]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htmlfile\shell\printto\command]
@=hex(2):72,00,75,00,6e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,33,00,32,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,65,\
  00,20,00,25,00,77,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,69,00,72,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,\
  73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,6d,00,73,00,68,00,74,00,6d,00,6c,\
  00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,2c,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,6e,00,74,00,48,00,54,00,\
  4d,00,4c,00,20,00,22,00,25,00,31,00,22,00,20,00,22,00,25,00,32,00,22,00,20,\
  00,22,00,25,00,33,00,22,00,20,00,22,00,25,00,34,00,22,00,00,00

[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htmlfile_FullWindowEmbed]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htmlfile_FullWindowEmbed]
@="HTML Plugin Document"
"AppUserModelID"="Microsoft.InternetExplorer.Default"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htmlfile_FullWindowEmbed\CLSID]
@="{25336921-03F9-11CF-8FD0-00AA00686F13}"

[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\.html]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\.html]
"PerceivedType"="document"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\.html\ShellEx]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\.html\ShellEx\{8895b1c6-b41f-4c1c-a562-0d564250836f}]
@="{f8b8412b-dea3-4130-b36c-5e8be73106ac}"

[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.html]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.html]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.html\OpenWithProgids]
"htmlfile"=hex(0):
```


----------



## domainroadwest (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks so much for your work. 

Followed your instructions and the settings merged into the Registry successfully.

Unfortunately, the problem still remains.........


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, press the win + r key together in the run box type:- 

regsvr32 ole32.dll (Press enter)

EDIT:- Forgot to mention, you need to restart your computer for these changes to take effect.


----------



## domainroadwest (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion......

Ran regsvr, but, the problem remains......


----------



## domainroadwest (Feb 22, 2012)

Shortcuts pointing to YouTube (embedded in emails), not working now.

Pretty sure they were working a little while back......


----------



## domainroadwest (Feb 22, 2012)

Jenae, I'm getting the feeling that I've reached a blank wall here......

What do you think......should I try another Forum?


----------



## domainroadwest (Feb 22, 2012)

Well, I seem to have made a little progress, but I'm not fully fixed.

I backed out of IE9, back into IE8 64bit.

I then ran a variety of regsvr commands, based on advice from various Forums: dangerous I know, but I'm a bit desperate.

Now, my Battlefield 3 link works and links to video on the web seems to work. But I still get 'The Message' from time to time.

My next step will be to reinstall Windows over itself.

If that doesn't fix things, it will be backup and clean reinstall time..........

Unless anybody has any more ideas ...............??


----------



## domainroadwest (Feb 22, 2012)

Well....... couldn't find an answer to the problem, so I bit the bullet: new hard drive and a clean install.

On balance, probably the best solution after 3 years of messing around with my boot drive and Registry.

BTW, I've treated myself to one of the Lindy USB 3.0 Sata Docking Stations..........brilliant.......


----------



## moebowwow (Oct 2, 2012)

HELLO, I'VE HAD A SIMILIAR PROBLEM AND THIS ONLY STARTED TO HAPPEN WHEN I DOWNLOADED AND INSTALLED .."SPEEDBIT VIDEO ACCELERATOR". JUST AS U, I WAS NERVE RECKED TO RESOLVE THIS UNTIL I DECIDED TO REMOVE PROGRAMMES THAT I DOWNLOADED N INSTALLED, STARTING WITH THE LAST ONE FIRST. INTO ADD/REMOVE AND REMOVED SPEEDBIT VIDEO ACCELERATOR. AND THE PROBLEM WAS RESOLVED.

YOU CAN ALSO TRY TO GO INTO RESTORE POINT AND LOOK AT THE LAST FEW DOWNLOADS U INSTALLED AND THEN REMOVE FROM YR ADD/REMOVE THE PROGRAMMES ONE BY ONE UNTIL U FIND THE CULPRIT. UNFORTUNATELY IT IS A BIT TIME CONSUMING, BUT U WILL RESOLVE THIS. DO LET ME KNOW...CHEERS :dance: :whistling:


----------

